
A common antimicrobial additive increases colonic inflammation - cpncrunch
http://stm.sciencemag.org/content/10/443/eaan4116
======
bcatanzaro
Since the title and abstract neglected to mention it: The FDA ruled in
September __2016 __that Triclosan is no longer Generally Regarded As Safe
/Effective, and as of September 2017, you can't get antimicrobial washes that
contain it in the US.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triclosan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triclosan)

It's common, but we've already started taking big steps to limit its use. This
is a good thing.

~~~
gregcrv
But it's still in a lot of toothpastes. In that form it's really easy to
ingest it...

~~~
jnwatson
Several years ago, my dentist recommended avoiding triclosan toothpaste. She
said it leads to gum inflammation.

------
JTbane
I'm glad triclosan is no longer allowed to be used as an antibacterial soap:
[https://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/Newsroom/PressAnnouncements/u...](https://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/Newsroom/PressAnnouncements/ucm517478.htm)

------
jdc
In mice.. not that this doesn't warrant further research but it's very
reminiscent of the aspartame scare.

~~~
beenBoutIT
At least aspartame provides a benefit to some people who use it. Triclosan
doesn't work well.
[https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://...](https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://amp.timeinc.net/time/4035442/antibacterial-
soap-ineffective&ved=0ahUKEwjshcyTzbPbAhUN658KHdk9DdMQFggoMAE&usg=AOvVaw1gUKw-
dtZkSu5oo2R8HJms&ampcf=1)

------
beenBoutIT
America is effectively a giant poorly documented clinical trial for a wide
range of untested new chemicals.

